# Selby v Koasicha/Cleverly return/Buckland v Rees II/Smith Bro's/LHW Tourney/Marquez v Alvarado RBR



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Didn't see one.

Paul Smith just started.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Though Paul Smith said he was in good shape?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..cheers Rob.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Spainard down in the first


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

10-8 Smith


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Matchroom cards starts with a missmatch as usual.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

did watt really say this would be good preparation for a world title fight?:huh


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob conveniently misses the epic Ch5 card out


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> did watt really say this would be good preparation for a world title fight?:huh


Yes,total joke.

Have you seen this guys record.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Paul Smith.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Fight against this guy gets you ready for a world title fight. Sky bad as usual.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

brace yourself for the commentary.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Rob conveniently misses the epic Ch5 card out


There wasn't room with the entire matchroom card on there. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I like Paul Smith.


crap shirts.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> did watt really say this would be good preparation for a world title fight?:huh


watt just says anything


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Fights like that one are really pointless, what does Smith gain from that?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

self motivation by nathan.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ROFL Cleverly. Ta for the commentary..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Nick Halling is fucking me off already


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

"potential banana skin out of the way" - f**k off sky!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Uuuuummmm your not No.3 Paul, you are No.6!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what round did smith knock out the bum?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahah the brit rbr with the bitching already..get stuck in!!!

lol..


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Paul smith must have skin like a peach look at his right eye wait till AA start catching him with forearms and elbows


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what round did smith knock out the bum?


2


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I am always pretty slow with my posts I bet I started my rbr thread before the others but finished it after.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One Inferno said:


> Fights like that one are really pointless, what does Smith gain from that?


A world title shot :lol:


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

glad to see that Smith isn't actually taking botox, the guy actually cracked a smile at the end of the fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Uuuuummmm your not No.3 Paul, you are No.6!


http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

In fairness that guy hasn't been stopped before and his losse were to half decent guys.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good to see my boy bellew

anyone but mccorry


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I am always pretty slow with my posts I bet I started my rbr thread before the others but finished it after.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2


Thats not up to date. Check the wbo website.

http://www.wboboxing.com/rankings


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Bellew and Moore are talking as if Paul Smith has beat some one credible oppenent to show how much he has learnt and improved since the degale fight


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I just finished watching the footy, and I see Paul Smith getting mentioned as having a potential unification with Andre Ward :lol:


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> http://www.fightnews.com/rankings-2


number 6 now.

http://www.wboboxing.com/rankings


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

this should be a good fight


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Gwarnn Tobias!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

If thats Callum Smiths bird!!!!! Fucking hell


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I really rate Callum Smith like most others do and believe he can far. I really wish Sky and their suck-arse pundits would stop making him sound like Oscar De La Hoya though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The amazing Smith Family:lol:


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I just finished watching the footy, and I see Paul Smith getting mentioned as having a potential unification with Andre Ward :lol:


By what clown? That's just incredible.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

good to see someone vs smith who wants to win


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Tobias Webb is Hitting Calum Smith back how very dare he


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hmmm I would give that round to Webb


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent first round from Webb that..we gotta fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:0 for Webb


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Webb's round. Reckon Smith will wear him down though.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> If thats Callum Smiths bird!!!!! Fucking hell


she's the ring card girl mate


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> By what clown? That's just incredible.


Bellew


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> good to see someone vs smith who wants to win


Think thats unfair. The last few have come to win.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> she's the ring card girl mate


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stoppage coming 1, 2, 3..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

crushing bodyshots


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Theres your body shots @dftaylor


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Webb got webbed


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Those body puncheeeees are mental...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Smith KO 2


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Webb came to win and is a solid fighter. Smith is the truth!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow those body shots


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

safc1990 said:


> Bellew


Unbelievable. The sky bullshit is worse than ever these days from pundits to commentary.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3 years from now Callum Smith will be the best fighter in the UK, Webb is no mug and Callum Smith just ruined him in 2 rounds Smith is going places elite fighter.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Those body shots are the real deal, he gets so much leverage into them. Webb exposed areas to work on though, lack of head movement namely, which is what Callum needs...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

This was a 50/50 match.
Sky are the worst in termy of commentary in the world. Fact.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Smith is a sickening body puncher. Halling having an orgasm over him though is unbearable to listen too.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

what fights have been on already, who won ect


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

"This was a 50/50 fight" fuck off jim watt you utter cunt.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

50/50!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ffs halling. always has to exaggerate


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Halling


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I worry for Callum as powerful as he is..


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Yes it is ridiclious Halling!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim Watt: Webb vs Smith was a 50/50 fight. :rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Halling was acting like he KO'd a world champion.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seriously how can anyone doubt Callum Smith's potential. Seriously though when was this ever a 50/50 christ i hate Sky


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Smith has a chin then you have a serious prospect on your hand, he's a different level than most of the prospects we see over here.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yes it is ridiclious Halling!


Hearny Bobby needs to do something about this. This are his shows and the commentary is actually the worst in the world.:verysad


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Sickening body shots.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Put him in with Abraham and his glass body...


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Remember seeing his debut live and thought he looked slow and he admitted himself his debut was an eye opener, but wow going to be a special fighter


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearny Bobby needs to do something about this. This are his shows and the commentary is actually the worst in the world.:verysad


i dont have twitter

do people tell hearn how terrible these guys are

i know guys outside the uk who think are cards are jokes because of these terrible commentators watt and halling


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Paul isn't even the best super-middleweight in his immediate family. Again, it defies believe that he's getting a title shot.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

put him in with komitski - the dude who chinned buglioni


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This was a 75-25 fight In Smiths favour,Webb always had the chance to cause problems but no one really though he would win.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sky hire Halling and Watt not Hearn can't really blame Eddie for the commentary, Sky are the most biased and shit pundits in boxing worldwide


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Halling got his steam blower out again?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> This was a 75-25 fight In Smiths favour,Webb always had the chance to cause problems but no one really though he would win.


Smith was 1/33 fav.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Khominsky would be a good fight for Smith?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bellew looks like he ate his way to cruiserweight.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Should fight Issac Epko for the vacant Commonwealth title July 12th

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=310668&cat=boxer


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Khominsky would be a good fight for Smith?


No he is to small.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> i dont have twitter
> 
> do people tell hearn how terrible these guys are
> 
> i know guys outside the uk who think are cards are jokes because of these terrible commentators watt and halling


Dont know.
Other commentarys are bad sometimes too. But I watch shows in germany,USA,UK ect and SKY is by far the worst in that aspect.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Unified champion - fuck off!



The Celtic Warrior said:


> Khominsky would be a good fight for Smith?


Good call that, very durable guy.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Chilemba would out box him mannn.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: I love Moore, but...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Callum Smith should be No.4 on that list.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Smith was 1/33 fav.


Was he bloody hell,thats a lot of love for Smith given his lack of rounds but proved to be spot on with that power.Khomtsky would be okay next.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hearny Bobby needs to do something about this. This are his shows and the commentary is actually the worst in the world.:verysad


Eddie doesn't work for Sky. Adam Smith is the guy who decides that stuff but best not to ask him as he might go back to doing it himself.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good fight Epko would be for him alright. Callum Smith's biggest problem now is finding a level to fight at, he can't keep fighting people he stops in 2-3 rounds but his level of experience isn't enough for the top 10-15 in the division.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

sim_reiss said:


> Unified champion - fuck off!.


Whats wrong with what Bellew said?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Seriously how can anyone doubt Callum Smith's potential. Seriously though when was this ever a 50/50 christ i hate Sky


He's a good powerful puncher but when you look at what it takes at world level i worry for him. Just a few signs in round one that say to me if the power isn't working has he got enough in the skillset.

Webb did well, gutsy effort even if it was just a round.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie Chambers KO 3 Carl Baker


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Grachev is a fighter who pushes world class fighters? He was KO'ed in a round by Rodriguez. Fucking hell Tony....


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He's a good powerful puncher but when you look at what it takes at world level i worry for him. Just a few signs in round one that say to me if the power isn't working has he got enough in the skillset.
> 
> Webb did well, gutsy effort even if it was just a round.


Agreed.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Smith is going to be another Bellew.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Eddie Chambers KO 3 Carl Baker


i like this new chambers under fury


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow i actually forgot rees vs buckland 

solid card

want rees to win but i think as hes already announced his retirement he wont perform as good


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Tony Bellew is extremely funny tonight


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Grachev is a fighter who pushes world class fighters? He was KO'ed in a rd by Rodriguez. Fucking hell Tony....


Post in white font please


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Should fight Issac Epko for the vacant Commonwealth title July 12th
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=310668&cat=boxer


Oh please not. This guy is terrible.
These guys are good: Ajetovic,Shihepo, Mohoumadi....or even Findley.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

LuckyLuke said:


> Oh please not. This guy is terrible.
> These guys are good: Ajetovic,Shihepo, Mohoumadi....or even Findley.


No. You are wrong.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Smith a lot but he has room.to improve. He needs to work on his defence in particular but I love his offence. A quality puncher with natural power.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No. You are wrong.


No.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Grachev is a fighter who pushes world class fighters? He was KO'ed in a round by Rodriguez. Fucking hell Tony....


He beat Erdei though.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol gj by froch again there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL, gloves off!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LMFAO wtf was that from Froch?


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Would Dyah Davis be too much of a step up at this stage for Callum?

Hearn should match him tough. Far too often prospects are given a easy path and then struggle as a result when their time comes.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Shit that did look tense!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

That face off does look class to be fair...

Andy Murray on Froch Groves though :verysad


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> lol gj by froch again there


they are doing their best to sell this off.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

what happened in the gloves are off clip??? i just caught the end


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

What is Adam Smith obsession with Andy fucking Murray


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> what happened in the gloves are off clip??? i just caught the end


tyson v lewis U rating.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> what happened in the gloves are off clip??? i just caught the end


Usual bickering and then they shook hands and George pulled Carl halfway across the table and then Carl did the same and said we can all do that


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mohoumidi for Callum


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wow i actually forgot rees vs buckland
> 
> solid card
> 
> want rees to win but i think as hes already announced his retirement he wont perform as good


Yes, that's my worry too, and probably the only real reason i'm picking Buckland. Rees already has one foot out the door. But whoever wins... if the fight is half as good as their first, i won't be complaining!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves looked a right dick at the end then of that little clip


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

tawetrent said:


> Would Dyah Davis be too much of a step up at this stage for Callum?
> 
> Hearn should match him tough. Far too often prospects are given a easy path and then struggle as a result when their time comes.


I'd say he would be perfect at this stage. Fairly decent yet limited, and tough as fuck!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

i thought gavin retired..


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

dennison said:


> Usual bickering and then they shook hands and George pulled Carl halfway across the table and then Carl did the same and said we can all do that


we can all have a push & pull about.:lol:

want froch to kick his arse tbh.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Groves is coming off as pathetically desperate in this build up IMO.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Andy Murray? Who gives a fuck what he thinks about the fight, i bet he's just a casual fan who knows little anyway, probably doesn't watch or go to fights beyond ppv level shows Fcuk that shit.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone elses sky box not letting them record this?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice opener!
gavin Broner Rees.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone tell that idiot to turn the flash off his camera


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

''Shaken too his heels''

New one from Watt


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Rees.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-0 Gav


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

10-9 Rees landed the cleaner more telling punches great first round.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

This is going to be class....:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Andy Murray? Who gives a fuck what he thinks about the fight, i bet he's just a casual fan who knows little anyway, probably doesn't watch or go to fights beyond ppv level shows Fcuk that shit.


He's well into it tbf, boxrec geek stuff.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

2-0 Rees


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

1-1 Buckland stepped it up there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> 2-0 Rees


clear buckland round


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality so far. I thought Buckland edged the second. 19-19.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

1-1

This is the main event ? Pretty good figth so far...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

1-1. Problem for Gav is that he seems to expend a lot more energy punching yet doesn't make much a dent in Buckland. His gas tank is gonna be low come the later rounds...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vic said:


> 1-1
> 
> This is the main event ? Pretty good figth so far...


selby is.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> clear buckland round


Rees landed better shots.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 rees

quality shots


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fairly clear Rees round in the 3rd. 29-28 Rees.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1 Gav


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

29-28 Rees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Cabbage Reeves.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Just hope Sky don't pay Haye for his "insight" for Froch vs Groves 2 after hes fucked them over 3 times already. Still gives me jokes they got him to come on and he was wearing that over the top sling on his arm :rofl


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Smith is going to be another Bellew.


With power


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

boxfanlut said:


> With power


At domestic level


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

38-38 these two are incapable of of having a boring fight. Nicky Piper the butch lesbian.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2 Watt is going overboard on Buckland.Shit the Welsh correspondent Piper is in the house


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

having this fight in mid may should mean rees's body shots should take more of an effect than the first fight...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Buckland, but very close. 38-38.
Two clear rounds for Rees, two very close rounds for Buckland.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

39-38 Even round 3 for me


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm at the Leeds card. 
If anyone is interested Damon jones just beat Kieron grey by KO, body shot that he didn't get up from. Last fight on chambers beat baker, baker retired on his stool.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-2 Gav


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

49-47 Rees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 cabbage reeves, hawling should be shot for thinking he was hurt at the end of the round, awful commentator who just makes things up.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rees round. 48-47 Rees.
Rees needs more of that, he's fairly clearly the better boxer.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees' body shots are quality, spiteful and technically sound..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Some crude assessments of Gary Buckland from Watt and even Lockett in the corner. He may be rugged and a volume fighter but he doesn't just bowl forward he's quite cute at times. Leans back with hip and parry's jabs whilst not moving his feet to far away. Little things he's developed..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-3


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-58


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Another close one for Buckland imo. 57-57.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

58-57 Rees Buckland won the 6th


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Tommy Coyle ‏@TommyCoyle89 1h
Why is Joe Gallagher wearing pads with his name on. Seriously!! #FreddieRoach 
from Hull
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More

Joe Gallagher ‏@gallaghersgym 1m
@TommyCoyle89 hundreds of trainers around the world do #sowhat 
Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't agree with Watt's card at all, even if i have it even. I just think 3 of the rounds were clearly Gavin's.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Did Chris Jenkins win or is he a float?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Rees


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

68-67 Cabbage


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

took rees 17 rounds to realise he can easily outbox buckland and doesnt have to slug it out


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

68-66 Rees, clear 7th for Gav


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rees round. 67-66 Rees.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Tommy Coyle ‏@TommyCoyle89 1h
> Why is Joe Gallagher wearing pads with his name on. Seriously!! #FreddieRoach
> from Hull
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> ...


That's Tommy on Joes shit list forever then:lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Tommy Coyle ‏@TommyCoyle89 1h
> Why is Joe Gallagher wearing pads with his name on. Seriously!! #FreddieRoach
> from Hull
> Expand Reply Retweet Favorite More
> ...


Coyle has a point Joe does bum the yanks quite bad, i know he has mentioned about opening a gym out there in the future and how much better boxing is out there, he also says that American trainers sit on the top table for press conferences so thats why he does it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> That's Tommy on Joes shit list forever then:lol:


cardle vs coyle in the near future then lol


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-3 Rees did a lot of work early in that round that shouldn`t be forgotten


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Piper's scorecard :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> That's Tommy on Joes shit list forever then:lol:





BHAFC said:


> Coyle has a point Joe does bum the yanks quite bad, i know he has mentioned about opening a gym out there in the future and how much better boxing is out there, he also says that American trainers sit on the top table for press conferences so thats why he does it.


Tommy Coyle ‏@TommyCoyle89 3m
@gallaghersgym yea in permanent marker!!!! Blimey Joe!!
from Hull
View conversation


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Another close one for Buckland, yet again. 76-76.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

77-76 Rees 8th round for Buckland. No way is it Rees by 5 seriously Piper?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Coyle has a point Joe does bum the yanks quite bad, i know he has mentioned about opening a gym out there in the future and how much better boxing is out there, he also says that American trainers sit on the top table for press conferences so thats why he does it.


Roach has trained some of the best fighters in the world, and developed an all time great. Who's Gallagher's shining achievement?

So yeah, the only patch Gallagher should think about wearing is an eye patch.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Piper clueless


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

This fight aint on boxnation!!!

Can anyone PM me a link if they got it?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-3 Rees


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

87-85 Rees


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Rees pulling away now, Buckland looks tired.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

6-3 rees


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Close one, thought Rees stole it in the last 30 seconds. 86-85 Rees.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees up two rounds for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Warrrrrrrrr


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

These guys have no power man.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-3 Rees but I wouldn`t argue if it was 6-4


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

97-94 Rees that burst isn't enough to win the round for Buckland


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH it's tough to fight like Buckland does twice in 3 and half months at this level. Rees has been a class above at times tonight..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rees round imo, despite a good burst from Buckland. 96-94 Rees.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Buckland is so open to the uppecut but is Rees' weakest shot. Top fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why is Buckland fighting at this weight? Hes clearly over weight..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

7-4 rees


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

8-3 Rees he better get it this time


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I just checked ESB for the first time in about a year, the British forum on there is pretty much dead, they don't even have a RBR thread for tonights card.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rees round. 106-103 Rees. Buckland desperately needs a KO, and that wont happen for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees up by 4.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

107-103 Rees, to me you can't really see this one to Buckland at all Rees won several rounds clean, i think Buckland only won 2 clear rounds for sure the rest i have him winning are close


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees should be a clear decision winner.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

106-103 Rees going into the last


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

6-5 Rees for me. Different method to Watt though.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

jab & move to the gavin rees groove. :yep


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Remarkable career of Gavin Rees", Wba champion, beat the legendary M'baye


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a round..


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

How did Buckland manage to stay on his feet after a guy with a 47% KO ratio hit him clean?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If Rees doesn`t get it,I will be seriously fucked off


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

117-112 Rees clear winner for me


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> "Remarkable career of Gavin Rees", Wba champion, beat the legendary M'baye


when even junior witter wins a world title u know the tag of world champion has been diluted.:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

terrible punch stats


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

7-5 to Rees. Best of luck to him moving forward.

Would happily see Buckland v Walsh, Crolla, Murray, Coyle, Cardle, Matthews, Flannigan.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> How did Buckland manage to stay on his feet after a guy with a 47% KO ratio hit him clean?


Shut up you moaning cunt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gav will get it!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant fight, 116-111 Rees. 

Gavin Rees is a great champion.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

116-112 Rees. Competitive, but there's no justification for anything other than a Rees win.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Split zzzzz


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

How the fuck did Piper have it 6-1-1 to Rees after 8 rounds, than 9-3-1 after 12.

He scored 3 of the last 4 to Buckland lol!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Split fuck off


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ridiculous card for buckland


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felt Rees took it clearly, even though it was a competitive fight.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Split Decision Fuck off Rees clear winner


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bollocks


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yep..salute to you mr rees!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck off, Split decision?

Made up that Gav got the win though!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

The fuck was Richie Davies watching?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

So happy for Gavin Rees!!!!


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

behave yaself ritchie.:huh


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

PHONK said:


> The fuck was Richie Davies watching?


the fat moo moo in the audience.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank fuck for that, John Keane is a very good judge


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

People slate matchroom cards for judging, but it seems to go against them a lot as well!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

116-113 Buckland what was that cunt watching, competitive but no way did Buckland win that.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

It's been a pleasure to witness Gavin Rees in action. Thank you Gavin a brilliant fighter to watch and character :clap:.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavin Rees, British, European and World champion. Brilliant career, happy to hear he has businesses outside of boxing.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I really wish Gavin Rees well, top guy and a top warrior. Really hope he stays retires, great way to end it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Felt Rees took it clearly, even though it was a competitive fight.


What you think of those Smith body shots DF?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn What is Gavin Rees saying, can't understand him


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> It's been a pleasure to witness Gavin Rees in action. Thank you Gavin a brilliant fighter to watch and character :clap:.


Hear hear:good


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Really like Buckland but he looks like this:


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy Well done to Gavin Rees. Loved his no-nonsense attitude...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Shut up you moaning cunt


Sorry.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> People slate matchroom cards for judging, but it seems to go against them a lot as well!


Deliberate scoring so mugs like you come out with statements like that.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Davies = utter cunt


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Deliberate scoring so mugs like you come out with statements like that.


:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> Davies = utter cunt


Probably sulking. He has to find a way to be in limelight..


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Bellew getting an MBE from the queen after this wales card?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

And now for Cleverly destroying a complete bum and Watt telling us Nathan is world class CW and better then ever?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@BoltonTerrier :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bellew and clev to do their rendition of bowe and lewis..


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Davies scored it 116-113 Rees which was changed last minute by McDonald to milk a split decision. Or is Davies that inept??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mandanda

Couldn't agree more, Brother Mand. Rees is one iof my favorite domestic fighters in recent years, no nonsense, solid skill set and balls of steel. Great champion.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

The only change I've noticed from Clev is that he's using the sun bed a lot more.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> Davies = utter cunt


one of the good guys tbh.

got that wrong though.:verysad


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Corbin is shit hyping up a nobody as usual.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Casper Gomez When you roll with Eddie you go ham on the sun beds


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Mandanda
> 
> Couldn't agree more, Brother Mand. Rees is one iof my favorite domestic fighters in recent years, no nonsense, solid skill set and balls of steel. Great champion.


:good :clap:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?43606-1966&p=1233785#post1233785

get on it LARGE boys.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Corbin trying to beat Clev and Basshunter for worst entrance music..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> And now for Cleverly destroying a complete bum and Watt telling us Nathan is world class CW and better then ever?


"Mark my words... Cleverly will unify the CW division" Tony Bellew


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why has a pissed fella been given the mic and allowed to talk jibberish for this bloke's entrance?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> What you think of those Smith body shots DF?


Really excellent, committed shots. I like that he stayed with it as well, rather than going headhunting.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

No Basshunter...still got the **** headband though...


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Did he just call him Nafan Cleberly!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

is that JCC jr :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Contender theme tune zzzz


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The Contender music Glad he's jibbed off Basshunter, but he still has that fucking bandana.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Nigel Farage ealking Clev to the ring.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Who is that black guy walking Clev in? He's always at Froch fights too.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Pirates of the Carribean for Nathan. Glad he's jibbed off Basshunter, but he still has that fucking bandana.


No thats the contender theme mate!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

War Corbin:bbb edit Clev is with Matchroom now war Clev:bbb


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Who is that black guy walking Clev in? He's always at Froch fights too.


security.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clev has the gayest entrances in boxing after Mayweather crap music and gay headband


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If I look at Cleverly I can see that he might drained himself... With Bellew? Not so.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Casper Gomez said:


> Who is that black guy walking Clev in? He's always at Froch fights too.


Secuirty.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Berliner said:


> If I look at Cleverly I can see that he might drained himself... With Bellew? Not so.


They both did but Bellew did it for so many years it eat into muscle tissue and he cant recover.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> No thats the contender theme mate!


Yep, just realised that! Knew I recognised that theme from somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> They both did but Bellew did it for so many years it eat into muscle tissue and he cant recover.


Bellew still looks like he could make Light heavyweight. He simply looks chubby to me. Maybe both had to drain themself but if you look at Cleverly you have an easier time to believe it. Bellew just doesnt look like a big guy.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol the crowd shot just made me laugh, few old geezers looking grumpy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl ''From TRINIdad'' whilst trying to put on a Caribbean accent.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Clev will look great and it'll be a ridiculous over hype job again. Sigh.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Good christ McDonald is awful Clevvarly


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus Clev looks like a young nick Cotton


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Why has a pissed fella been given the mic and allowed to talk jibberish for this bloke's entrance?


John McDonald?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Feeling quite sad and emotional watching this tbh..


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Jesus Clev looks like a young nick Cotton


:lol:


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Feeling quite sad and emotional watching this tbh..


Missing Vince?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is this his debut for matchroom?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Clev is gonna get spanked by a legit cruiser!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bellew having fits.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

safc1990 said:


> Missing Vince?


Yes :sad5:-(


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

:rofl

fucking scandal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

beautiful stoppage, right on the money. :happy


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

What the fuck? What a load of shit.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What a farce. 

This fight does nothing for Clev.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> is this his debut for matchroom?


yeah


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl My man just rolls some punches, gets stopped and sips on his water like it's nuttin' :rofl.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

WTF was that stoppage what a joke, Does nothing for Cleverly


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Opponent looked like he couldn' t be fucked. No reaction aftert the stoppage.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl My man just rolls some punches, gets stopped and sips on his water like it's nuttin' :rofl.


Hahaha punched the air as well "I made it through a round!"


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Not bad from Clev,I`m looking forward to the Bellew rematch it`s a very good domestic match with a bit of needle which will get good viewing figures on Sky


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

yeah load of crap.

even for a 1st fight in the division.

a few months after the loss on an undercard would have been fine.

but not a bill topper.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Corbin was terrible Cleverly proved zero tonight.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Pleased for Cleverly the relief on his face says it all. The Kovalev fight obviously give him some massive self doubts. 

It's a shame about his training situation because he is obviously an impressive athlete.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl My man just rolls some punches, gets stopped and sips on his water like it's nuttin' :rofl.


saluted the crowd aswell :rofl


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Guy literally doesn't care :rofl


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Corbin = ATG chin. He could have stood there taking those all night


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Clevs fight looked fixed


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

great set up for Bellew.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

That was absolutely awful. The sort of opponent you'd see brought over for a Maloney bill a few years ago.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

*Carl Frampton ‏@RealCFrampton now*

The uppercut is a shot that no one is prepared for #Wattism

:lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Boxing News @BoxingNewsED*

*Tony Bellew was cheering Cleverly on all the way, shouting advice and he punched the air in delight when Clev won. November 29 rematch?*


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

this guy is the worst announcer ever!!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

hitman_hatton1 said:


> yeah load of crap.
> 
> even for a 1st fight in the division.
> 
> ...


The Selby fight is the main event


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Odds on a wrassling style exchange between Clverly and Bellew in the post fight interview

'ya dirty rat bastard'


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

carlos shitting on sky team..lol


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

All of this is just bullshit. Can't get excited about Hearn shows at all.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> carlos shitting on sky team..lol


whos carlos?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nathan KELLLLLLLLY!!!!!!! 

Erm ya what john?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Back with a bang? or Back with Pitter patter?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

What Power?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he needs 1 or 2 more before bellew?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Hahaha punched the air as well "I made it through a round!"





Ari Gold Bawse said:


> saluted the crowd aswell :rofl


:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> whos carlos?


carl frampton, he took a dig at sky commentary.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I have never seen an Opponent take a stoppage like that....ever!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol bellew


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

worst than Kovalev? hahahahah OK mate.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bellew grew that goatee to hide his double chin that he has when he ain't in camp :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ed Robinson 'The powers there' fuck off, Murat stopped that guy with ease.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew is a fucking bellend


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol Bellew going at Cleverly again. Bellew he beat you their was a clear winner fuck off Tony bitter cunt


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Yes Tony, you're so exciting, so hard hitting, so good.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> All of this is just bullshit. Can't get excited about Hearn shows at all.


Didn`t you enjoy the Rees fight,name 3 fights on Wazza cards this year better then that.This was knock over job because he got destroyed last time the next opponent should be better for Clev


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol he will do better then Kovalev! Tony news flash your a european level fighter you were rocked by journyeman brudov


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

LMFAO bellew


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nathan gave him respect and bellew goes in and shits on him.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Cleverly comes across as a decent guy, Bellew comes across as a total bellend


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew is really funny. But he has a point. He fought a decent guy Cleverly didnt.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shut up Bellew i hate that cunt so much his arrogance is amazing as if he has every achieved anything


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ proclaimers in the background with this rant.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Could they do Cleverly v Bellew at the Millenium Stadium? Get Selby in a world title fight. Maybe fo 25k plus?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Someone shut Bellew up.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bellew 'get it right he comes to me'. 

Why should he,if I was Cleverly I'd be a cunt and say no to Liverpool,that's just me though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Corbin deserves some roti and acke and saltfish. Guy was so weak he needs a good meal..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

but these idiots are spearing him on..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Clev beats him when they fight.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Didn`t you enjoy the Rees fight,name 3 fights on Wazza cards this year better then that.This was knock over job because he got destroyed last time the next opponent should be better for Clev


Not really, Rees fight wasn't as good as the last one. Decent fight nothing more. Hearn shows are constantly knock over jobs and maybe 1 decent fight if you are lucky. Why compare to Wazza? His shows bore me too. I see a lot of hype, a heap of "this is a golden era" etc, but the match-ups not being made and too many knock over jobs. Just my opinion.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Tony "All go anywhere to collect money and get beaten" Bellew


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

The great domestic fights.....Smith v Dodson! Ok Tony


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

God i hope Clev beats Bellew just to see that cunts face, talks so much shite said he would beat Stevenson got flattend said he'd beat Cleverly he lost in his home town. Bellew is delusional terrible fighter is what he is.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Could they do Cleverly v Bellew at the Millenium Stadium? Get Selby in a world title fight. Maybe fo 25k plus?


Wow, that'd be shit...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bellew is a cock.

I will be supporting Nathan cleverly in the rematch,same as I was in the first.

People slate Paul smith,but I mean come on,tony bellew is an utter prick.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Bellew is a bit cringe, but then the whole thing here is. Hearn is to blame for the matchmaking but the rest is pretty poor by Sky.

Prefer watching Tony but Clev beats Bellew in the rematch, I'd be sure of it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck it this is entertainment.


----------



## El Greeno (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha what is Bellew's dealatsch


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I actually hate Bellew after this, went on to long slagging a fighter off who just gave him props. What a cunt.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

too much bellew talk tbh


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Not really, Rees fight wasn't as good as the last one. Decent fight nothing more. Hearn shows are constantly knock over jobs and maybe 1 decent fight if you are lucky. Why compare to Wazza? His shows bore me too. I see a lot of hype, a heap of "this is a golden era" etc, but the match-ups not being made and too many knock over jobs. Just my opinion.


Yeah,just because it's better than warren doenst mean it's good enough.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Did Moore just call Bellew Cleverly like Eubank Benn! Christ


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

By the way has it EVER come out what Bellews problem is with Clev? There was talk of them making him beg for a rematch but Warren promoted both of them.. unlikely he'd make one of his fighters beg.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure there is a boxer I've ever went off as much as Bellew. 

He talks so much shit it's untrue.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Nelson is tearing Bellew apart and making him look the delusional tit he is.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bellew is just making things entertaining.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bellew comparing himself to Nigel Benn! Tony your not fit to spar with Benn


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH as Cleverly was smashing up poor old Corbin i thought to myself ''i cannot believe that i'm contemplating supporting Clev in a rematch with Bellew because when the first fight happened i disliked Clev that much and didn't know how much of a din Bellew was''. 

Selby a G.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow Bellew really hates himself the guy has some serious issues


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gee Selbz>>>


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bellew is a complete cretin but at least he gets people talking..


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

tony bellew deluded how many times have we heard this patter from him good work from Johnny Nelson there kept pressing him


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the guy went 12 rounds with him and lost the fight..


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Selby a* G*


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Did Moore just call Bellew Cleverly like Eubank Benn! Christ


It sounded to me like Bellew was trying to hype up his rivalry with Clev as if it was the same as Froch/Goves.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl Why, Just why!...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is Mick hennesey playing the organ


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

your all missing some random dude playing god save the queen on a organ on channel 5:huh


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

You really see that Groves tries hard to upset Froch. Dont think its working.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I worry about Bellew after retirement tbh.....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Town hall looks quite nice for the Ch5 venue..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Gee Selbz>>>


realest g in wales


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Why, Just why!...


:lol: GG mugged himself off royally there.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Clarkson.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Could be over already..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Not really, Rees fight wasn't as good as the last one. Decent fight nothing more. Hearn shows are constantly knock over jobs and maybe 1 decent fight if you are lucky. Why compare to Wazza? His shows bore me too. I see a lot of hype, a heap of "this is a golden era" etc, but the match-ups not being made and too many knock over jobs. Just my opinion.


I compare him to Wazza because that is his main competition in this country,you must be fairly unimpressed with British boxing in general if that is your view on matchroom.I like most of what Matchroom are doing but of course they do get things wrong but I think there is progress with what they are trying to do,but I`m one of the people who remember how bad the old ffns were so I favour what Matchroom doing now in comparison to that, but of course it could be better.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl:rofl Why, Just why!...


Carl sucker hand shook George when he weren't looking. George was looking deep into his eyes when he pulled him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

japamexican!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: GG mugged himself off royally there.


:lol: Yeah tbf it's not hard for Groves..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mandanda Selby realist in Barry, got them young bucks stealing dust caps :rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

calm the fuck down travis


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Selby still rocking his paedo 'tache?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I love this set up. Mick, tyson and barry on a raised platform. Theres no finer sight than fat mick floating abover the ring apron...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

What's this guy Selby's fighting like? A good test?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is Selby still rocking his paedo 'tache?


Course

It's the source of his power.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berliner said:


> You really see that Groves tries hard to upset Froch. Dont think its working.


Aye, Froch completely wound himself up last time around more than Groves did, but he does seem a lot more composed this time. Still think Groves will stop him though.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Selby P4P beat ring music!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Carl sucker hand shook George when he weren't looking. George was looking deep into his eyes when he pulled him.


:lol: What makes it funnier is fact Groves looks at Nelson like ''haha you see that Johnny'' then gets dragged over and puts hands into pockets with a blank look on his face.

This build up is truly pathetic. I can't help but laugh at it. Not on any level to the Eubank Benn rivalry..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

selby the attaturk pasha.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big L>>>>


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I wish Andrew Selby would hurry up and turn pro


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Mandanda Selby realist in Barry, got them young bucks stealing dust caps :rofl


:rofl Selby bringing up the hood.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Plenty and many brains i bust, cus I was living the lifestyle of da poor and dangerous>>>


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I compare him to Wazza because that is his main competition in this country,you must be fairly unimpressed with British boxing in general if that is your view on matchroom.I like most of what Matchroom are doing but of course they do get things wrong but I think there is progress with what they are trying to do,but I`m one of the people who remember how bad the old ffns were so I favour what Matchroom doing now in comparison to that, but of course it could be better.


I understand your comparison but it can't be used for the point I was making. I guess it's an issue I have with boxing in general, not enough "risky" fights early on or on undercards, far too many knock over jobs and Hearn shows are constanltly like that. There are some excellent fighters in the UK, no doubt, but I'd love to see them in better match-ups, not just knock over jobs and then suddenly in World Title bouts and hyped like they are something amazing. The old FFN's were bad, I agree with you. I just wish a promoter had the balls to test his stable. Hearn is all about money though and not about a fighter having a great record, he admits this himself. If he can usher a boxer to the top and get a massive payday without really being challenged then he's happier with this than anything else. I understand the plus points of that (sets the guy up for life) - but it doesn't really make for exciting bouts.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

enzo calz referee.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

For some reason I can't quote anything, anyone else having this problem?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NOOOOOO RABBEEEET PUNCHHHH :rofl


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> For some reason I can't quote anything, anyone else having this problem?


Yeah, me too

mods sort this shit


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> For some reason I can't quote anything, anyone else having this problem?


Yes.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fight on channel 5, Dickinson is value for money big time


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this on 5,good old fat Mick


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I love this set up. Mick, tyson and barry on a raised platform. Theres no finer sight than fat mick floating abover the ring apron...


Gotta love his passion. He loves his fighters, underrated promoter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 G Selbz.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby round. Just got to pick holes in this guy and sit down on the left hook.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Koasicha looks game at least


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Seriously, is it me who just doesn't see it with Selby?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CLARKSON!!!!!! Dickinson down and badly hurt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What a bloody good fight on C5. 

Clarkson :happy.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What a fight!


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Channel 5 fight is ridiculous...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

damn dickenson has no body

what a upset by clarkson


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't see anything potentially interesting with him.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Must be a broken rib..


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Credit to Mick this tournament has produced two excellent battles. 

What heart from Dickinson. Unreal!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

switches over to C5..


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hell of a fight on CH 5 lads. Dickinson has done brilliant to get out of that round after being down umpteen times from body shots.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Selby vs Donaire? Lol i see nothing special in Selby so far


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fight on 5!!! What am i seeing


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Selby is a KO waiting to happen.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dickenson can barely bring his arms up

ribs must be in pain


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What a fight this is!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is epic..


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Is that 6 knockdowns....


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

What a fight on ch 5


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

If youre on sky turn over, youve just missed a crazy round, 6 knockdowns in this fight so far


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fury looking like a *******:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

This is unreal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Selby vs Donaire? Lol i see nothing special in Selby so far


lol, never happening..
he will need more low key fights to build up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice response by Selby


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Is Dickinson coughing up blood?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

dickenson is one tough mofo


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

you can order the froch/groves 2 fight now..a bit early huh?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

who's fighting on 5?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

that doctor always gets work


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Doctor examining Clarksons face... Looks like hes got a golfball in his cheek..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

bullshit stoppage wtf


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Appalling stoppage!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

ch5 shocker of a stoppage


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Dickinson-Clarkson II

Wembley Stadium...


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Fix. Fix fix fix.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit stoppage to one of the craziest fights I've ever seen.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby is a tidy boxer but when he comes forward and bullies his opponents with body shots he looks quality, he's stopped doing that n his last few fights.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

That is a disgrace....


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Aww fuck sake man. Clarkson was just trying to duck under that 1, 2. Ruined a war.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dickenson might have a broken jaw aswell


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit thats a really shit stoppage after that war, the people that complained about Froch Groves will be raging at that. What a brilliant brilliant fight, one of the maddest ive seen. Clarkson down 2 in the first 2, gets a dodgy kd in the 3, drops Dickinson 3 times in the 5th, stopped in the 6th


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Awful awful stoppage


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck these refs. Fucking British stoppage.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

travis has bust his ribs


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Feel so bad for Clarkson but my word Dickinson should such heart you can't begrudge him. Refs have to stop ruining good fights with these decisions...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

slappers!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

typical british stoppage that was


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

shouldn't be surprised.

fucking awful stoppage.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

That wasn't a dodgy stoppage guys, unfortunately that was corruption. Dickinson seemingly quit in the 6th, was coerced into continuing by the referee, got a "questionable" stoppage in yhe 7th.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Really dodgy, that.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Piper looks like an accountant.


----------



## Tiny (Jun 4, 2013)

Reminiscent of _you know what_, apparently.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow! Fight of the year on channel 5! Massive heart shown by both Dickinson & Clarkson.

Controversial stoppage but there's a difference between getting wobbled by every head shot that lands & getting hurt by body shots.

Dickinson is in unbelievably good fights, he needs a TV deal after this tournament.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

When is the final?. I'm not sure Dickson will make it.

TBF Clarkson's jaw is in a bad state...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shit stoppage shit shit shit


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> When is the final?. I'm not sure Dickson will make it.
> 
> TBF Clarkson's jaw is in a bad state...


before august apparently...no chance of that happening for either man


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

selbys defence is going to hold him back


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hennessey take a bow son :clap:. The guy's delivered.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I understand your comparison but it can't be used for the point I was making. I guess it's an issue I have with boxing in general, not enough "risky" fights early on or on undercards, far too many knock over jobs and Hearn shows are constanltly like that. There are some excellent fighters in the UK, no doubt, but I'd love to see them in better match-ups, not just knock over jobs and then suddenly in World Title bouts and hyped like they are something amazing. The old FFN's were bad, I agree with you. I just wish a promoter had the balls to test his stable. Hearn is all about money though and not about a fighter having a great record, he admits this himself. If he can usher a boxer to the top and get a massive payday without really being challenged then he's happier with this than anything else. I understand the plus points of that (sets the guy up for life) - but it doesn't really make for exciting bouts.


I get where you are coming from and he does need to stop putting on fights like the Paul Smith fight tonight on the broadcast which are mismatches.To be fair he put Crolla in with Murray rather then an Argie type opponent with a good ranking which Gallagher would prefered and has matched fighters like Selby well imo but I get your point and it is valid in the sport in general.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuck it going sleep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

they were building selby up to be a powerful puncher?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> before august apparently...no chance of that happening for either man


Agreed Smog. He was in agony there..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why does Selby not keep the pressure on and dig in the body shots, solid performance boxing off the back foot but he looks special coming forward.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Selby seems too have regressed last few fights 
No real power 
Plenty of skill


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Selby getting less impressive with every fight..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Selby just doesn't look world class never has to me either, i keep expecting something big from him but yet again not delivering.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Why do they bother to interview Travis. Pointless..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

even i cant understand what travis is saying here...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hearns need to make notes, selby needs to come with a better plan.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Excited for Selby v Gonzalez. Will be really competitive.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Selby finds it to easy at times and switches off and tries things. He needs a live test..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

well at least he dropped the showman shit.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why are Sky never honest like seriously any fan can tell Selby doesn't look anything special in there tonight why do they always have to lie and say the British fighter is doing amazing?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it just me or does Selby look pretty slow for a featherweight?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Why are Sky never honest like seriously any fan can tell Selby doesn't look anything special in there tonight why do they always have to lie and say the British fighter is doing amazing?


ask steve bunce why.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

No matter what happens Selby will win 119-109 or 118-110


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Selby isn't a headline fighter


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Is it just me or does Selby look pretty slow for a featherweight?


yeah i realised that aswell. he misses alot

i thought very highly of him when hearn first signed him but he just doesnt look like he can be world level


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Selby isn't the quickest his defense is poor as well he will be found out badly at world level


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Travis man flipsake no one understands what you're saying stfu.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Mandanda I agree, when he used to be aggressive he was an animal, now he spends too much time boxing off the back foot and struggles to get the power in his punches.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

oh now halling understands spanish


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> yeah i realised that aswell. he misses alot
> 
> i thought very highly of him when hearn first signed him but he just doesnt look like we can be world level


Not only he misses alot he also gets counterd by that mexican who might not be bad but really isnt close to world level. Selby just looks slow to me if I compare him to some of the top fighters at featherweight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Koasicha hurt him!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

One of the worst fighters I've ever seen who is being touted for world honours is Lee Selby.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jesus how does anyone think Selby is world level rocked by a guy not in the top 25 or anywhere near.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

selby getting exposed sadly

this mexican is nothing at all at FW.

wonder what hearn is thinking right now


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Mandanda I agree, when he used to be aggressive he was an animal, now he spends too much time boxing off the back foot and struggles to get the power in his punches.


I think he's learned a lot of good things from the trips to Mayweather's but also think he's lost what makes him so good. It's dangerous when you get into a mentality where it's not get hit first mentality. Yes be careful but he's almost intent on being punch perfect and defensively he's still making mistakes i think honestly he's trying to much in there.

Over thinking, Losing focus when things go stale, Not pushing things when he has success a little like Brook does when he gets his man hurt he tends to not be able or willing to up a gear.

Annoying tbh...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

going life and death with the 9th best mexican at FW

not good


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sky STFU Selby is being exposed in their he is winning but anyone can see how many faults he has and how badly he will be exposed at world level. Donaire would massacre Selby


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

not world level by a long mile. 
maybe an off night?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> selby getting exposed sadly
> 
> this mexican is nothing at all at FW.
> 
> wonder what hearn is thinking right now


He will keep talking about Donaire:lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys are being way too harsh on Selby...


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> going life and death with the 9th best mexican at FW
> 
> not good


Life and death??

Get to fuck, man.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> not world level by a long mile.
> maybe an off night?


When has he had an on night so, seriously Selby must have had about 5 off nights at this stage, he just isn't world level and has never looked it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> You guys are being way too harsh on Selby...


when they are talking about fighting guys like donaire you have to be when your having a performance like this vs a average mexican

and i like selby


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> not world level by a long mile.
> maybe an off night?


Had an off night v Simion? Against Lindsay? Against Walsh? Against Mouneime? Against this guy. Too many "off nights" in 20 fights. No power at all.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby needs a live test. Sink or swim. I think he will swim but i say he needs a fight like this because i think he's gotten into a stale style and needs a fight where he needs focus for every second of every round and cannot allow people off the hook when hurt etc.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Selby needs a live test. Sink or swim. I think he will swim but i say he needs a fight like this because i think he's gotten into a stale style and needs a fight where he needs focus for every second of every round and cannot allow people off the hook when hurt etc.


eddie wil probably have a meeting with the team and then decide on a route/plan. You think a change of trainer would be best?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Had an off night v Simion? Against Lindsay? Against Walsh? Against Mouneime? Against this guy. Too many "off nights" in 20 fights. No power at all.


Lindsay? :huh


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> eddie wil probably have a meeting with the team and then decide on a *route/plan*. You think a change of trainer would be best?


Don't you mean journey?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Ari Gold Bawse

You literally have no clue when it comes to boxing if you think he's gone life and death, he's basically won every round/


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

This is fucking average


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Selby is comfortably Europes best FW and yet people are saying he's being exposed :lol:


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

He looked fine against Lindsay and Simion

I think Mand' is speaking sense, give him a tough fight, one that he can really get up for. I too think he needs something like that to get the determination back, it's been too easy for him, not counting the decent Simion he's barely dropped a round in these fights where he's supposedly looked shit, no wonder he's stagnating at the moment.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Absolutely horrible show tonight. Bar Callum Smith's bodyshots.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> eddie wil probably have a meeting with the team and then decide on a route/plan. You think a change of trainer would be best?


Tough to say JK. I remember someone on ESB slating Borg but i dunno how good he is he seems to do a good job with Lee and Buckland but he just seems to be doing the same things in fights so makes me wonder if Borg doesn't have the ability to help Lee to next level. He never seems to up it for long enough and that's the frustrating thing..

I have a feeling Sanigar wants 2-3 more learning fights. I think Eddie will want him to go deeper than that.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Ari Gold Bawse
> 
> You literally have no clue when it comes to boxing if you think he's gone life and death, he's basically won every round/


ite not life and death but no way can u tell me he looks good tonight


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

This is f'king boring.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Will enjoy seeing him fight Darchinyan, or Orlandito Del Valle next.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> He looked fine against Lindsay and Simion
> 
> I think Mand' is speaking sense, give him a tough fight, one that he can really get up for. I too think he needs something like that to get the determination back, it's been too easy for him, not counting the decent Simion he's barely dropped a round in these fights where he's supposedly looked shit, no wonder he's stagnating at the moment.


Ye he whitewashed Lindsay whos no mug and Simion is European level and he won that fairly comfortably. I think as @Mandanda and @BoxingAnalyst have alluded to he looks much better coming forward, he needs to be matched against someone who brings that out of him to get his fire back a bit. Trying to box at range has worked but he doesnt look as impressive


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Bored me this. Selby is nowhere near a spiteful as he looked pre Matchroom.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

He schooled Lindsey but that Romanian gave him a lot of trouble


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If his team can improve Selby its all good but right now he clearly isnt good enough for the top guys.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Baddest FW in the world! lol shut up Selby can't wait for that prick to be exposed


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> He schooled Lindsey but that Romanian gave him a lot of trouble


I thought that was more to do with Simion looking too be a good fighter though than a bad performance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> He schooled Lindsey but that Romanian gave him a lot of trouble


that simion fight was very close imo


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

That was awful. Good god, as his opponent was Mexican it was a good fight. What a ridiculous and quite frankly idiotic view Nicky Piper.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Nicky Piper "Commonwealth Champion" lol fuck me.. can't get find anyone better?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

give him a little chance and let him regroup, i do see something in him, just need some really good training.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Piper what an idiot! Ready for a world title fight Shut up Selby did not ooze class dopy cunt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tonights Sky show has been okay with the quality of Callum Smith and the Rees-Buckland fight being decent but as we only get 20 shows a year it`s not been amazing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> He looked fine against Lindsay and Simion
> 
> I think Mand' is speaking sense, give him a tough fight, one that he can really get up for. I too think he needs something like that to get the determination back, it's been too easy for him, not counting the decent Simion he's barely dropped a round in these fights where he's supposedly looked shit, no wonder he's stagnating at the moment.


:good Spot on. Lee's shown when thrown into a higher level he's done the job in better fashion. I just wonder if it's Sanigar..

''Keep your hands up!'' constantly. I wonder if he tells Lee to fight with more caution. A real test is needed, to be a star you need to do more and i think he needs a fight where he's at risk in every round.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Baddest FW in the world! lol shut up Selby can't wait for that prick to be exposed


Jesus why you dislike him so much? I like the way he started as an away fighter with no backing and has earnt this himself by going on the road


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Ari Gold Bawse

I think it was a solid performance, your clearly expecting too much from Selby, regardless you said he went life and death which is complete and utter bollocks, what an earth made you say that?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Selby is comfortably Europes best FW and yet people are saying he's being exposed :lol:


Comfortably? I think Lomachenko beats him. As does Gradovich


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Tonights Sky show has been okay with the quality of Callum Smith and the Rees-Buckland fight being decent but as we only get 20 shows a year it`s not been amazing.


2 fights on ch5 have pissed all over it...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

JamieC said:


> Jesus why you dislike him so much? I like the way he started as an away fighter with no backing and has earnt this himself by going on the road


I dislike him for the same reason i dislike Bellew, he talks so much shite but never delivers, he has never looked world level yet he talks as if he has beaten p4p fighters. His supporters keep saying "it's an off night" ect he has had about 5 off nights in 20 fights so. All mouth but delivers nothing above average


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Selby would be class if he had a bit of a thump on him, he was rocked a few times in that fight. Someone like Donaire would demolish Selby on the back of that.Throw him in with Darchinian next and see how he does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Comfortably? I think Lomachenko beats him. As does Gradovich


Ok true i should have made clear i meant as in below world level,at European title level there's no other prospect that should beat him atm, Mskirtchian shouldn't beat him for example


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Eddie ready to cash out. Sink or swim mentality.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

What IS Tyson Fury wearing?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Kronk tanktop.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> I dislike him for the same reason i dislike Bellew, he talks so much shite but never delivers, he has never looked world level yet he talks as if he has beaten p4p fighters. His supporters keep saying "it's an off night" ect he has had about 5 off nights in 20 fights so. All mouth but delivers nothing above average


Hes not really a braggadocious guy,hes quite a quiet character. I dont think hes had that many off nights, blasted out Smith, blasted out Simpson, schooled Lindsay,had close but good fights with Walsh and Simion who arent bad, Simion is around Euro level, beat Munroe comfortably. He started his career with no fanfare whatsoever and was the away on small hall shows, and he earnt his place at this level by winning. Can't begrudge him that. To say hes nothing above average aint fair as average fighters dont win the Lonsdale outright, Commonwealth and Euro belts. Even if he does nothing else considering how he started hes had a great career so more power to him


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Bellew ''he does just enough'' Pot kettle black..


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> 2 fights on ch5 have pissed all over it...


Yeah it has,still would have Coyle-Brizilla is my fight of the year so far but Clarkson-Dickenson was quality.We need a fat mick gif


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Kronk tanktop.


:yep

Cheers for clearing that up


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Selby can go back to being an extra on Gavin and Stacey when he gets ruined anywhere near world level. Honking fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jorge Arce, Hosono. Those are the type of guys Selby needs in September time or whenever he's out..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice finish Ajisafe.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bob ajisafe wins by ko with an impressive flurry there..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@The Celtic Warrior You've blatantly just made that up, i can't remember anybody saying Selby had an off night, especially numerous times as you mentioned, you clearly have some sort of agenda.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Joe Calzaghe lives on in Bob Ajisafe. Pitty-pat stoppage.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

MaxiNutrition tourney > Super Six 

:yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I like Fat Micks Maxinutrition ringgirls jumpsuits lol


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

externalyflamey said:


> Joe Calzaghe lives on in Bob Ajisafe. Pitty-pat stoppage.


Id like to have seen you take those 7 or 8 unanswered punches... Ajisafe is a big unit..


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @The Celtic Warrior You've blatantly just made that up, i can't remember anybody saying Selby had an off night, especially numerous times as you mentioned, you clearly have some sort of agenda.


Ye other than Walsh is there any fight where he's had a really below par performance? Simion was a tough fight but hes a good fighter himself so that was expected


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

The winner of Sonsona v Vazquez could be a possibility.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just sitting here laughing at Mick offering Clarkson ''some form of a title fight'' as he sits there with a broken jaw and swollen eye. 

Mick's bank account is safe and he knew it :yep.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can any of you guys rember how you lot scored Bellew vs Ajisafe? Could it of gone either way?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That would be a nice step up imo.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Just sitting here laughing at Mick offering Clarkson ''some form of a title fight'' as he sits there with a broken jaw and swollen eye.
> 
> Mick's bank account is safe and he knew it :yep.


Not sure Dickinson will be ready, has to be at least a broken rib for him as well


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Can any of you guys rember how you lot scored Bellew vs Ajisafe? Could it of gone either way?


Nah, very messy fight but Bellew deserved the decision.

Ajisafe has improved quite a bit since then, though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit of a gap to the final but that is good news for Dickenson


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

A Force said:


> Wow! Fight of the year on channel 5! Massive heart shown by both Dickinson & Clarkson.
> 
> Controversial stoppage but there's a difference between getting wobbled by every head shot that lands & getting hurt by body shots.
> 
> Dickinson is in unbelievably good fights, he needs a TV deal after this tournament.


Dickenson vs groves the rematch


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Not sure Dickinson will be ready, has to be at least a broken rib for him as well


It's in September so possibly could make it or be pushed back into mid October so maybe they could make it.

Ajisafe should win. Been nice and active now and sets him up for a European title shot IMO.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Made me laugh when Ed Robinson said Gonzales would be ideal for Selby, yeah ideal if he wanted to get brutally knocked out. These Sky guys sure spout bollocks at time. Luckily Lee and his own team actually see he isn't ready but problem for them is Hearn doesn't seem willing to keep the soft touches coming. Its sink or swim for Selby next i feel. I wish him well but i have my doubts.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> It's in September so possibly could make it or be pushed back into mid October so maybe they could make it.
> 
> Ajisafe should win. Been nice and active now and sets him up for a European title shot IMO.


Ye I like Dickinson and he could go places if matched well as hes fucking nails and hits hard with tight punches but he doesn't seem to have a Plan B if the straight punches and trading left hooks on the inside isnt working. I cant see him adjusting to beat Ajisafe unfortunately.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Selby a lot but he's been disappointing for a while now, I think. I was very high on him after a brilliant, break through 2011 but it's three years later and has he really improved in that time period? I don't think so. If you compare his performances against Simpson and Smith to that against Walsh, you see signs of clear regression because even though Walsh was probably underrated, he isn't as good as Simpson and Smith were and yet Selby was very impressive in dispatching those two whereas Walsh was a difficult fight when it shouldn't have been. I don't think it's just a case of him improving when he steps up either, there are fundamental issues with his punching technique, footwork and defence. I'd love to see him win a world title but some of the names thrown around as being potential opponents worry me. I'd love to be proven wrong but the faith that I had in Selby a few years ago is dwindling and he needs to do something impressive soon.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

7/8 Unanswered, but 4/5 missing, blocked, and thrown without full power behind them.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jack said:


> I like Selby a lot but he's been disappointing for a while now, I think. I was very high on him after a brilliant, break through 2011 but it's three years later and has he really improved in that time period? I don't think so. If you compare his performances against Simpson and Smith to that against Walsh, you see signs of clear regression because even though Walsh was probably underrated, he isn't as good as Simpson and Smith were and yet Selby was very impressive in dispatching those two whereas Walsh was a difficult fight when it shouldn't have been. I don't think it's just a case of him improving when he steps up either, there are fundamental issues with his punching technique, footwork and defence. I'd love to see him win a world title but some of the names thrown around as being potential opponents worry me. I'd love to be proven wrong but the faith that I had in Selby a few years ago is dwindling and he needs to do something impressive soon.


Good post

My thoughts exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

What a come down for Chambers. He once fought Klitschko and lasted 11 rounds 50 seconds against , and now this is what has become of him. Undercard of maxi-nutrition knockout challenge.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Shots fired. Mick and Kid want it.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Shots fired. Mick and Kid want it.


We made a big offer (ie. offered 65 quid sports direct vouchers and a mars caramel + options)


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Whoop whoop team fat Mick.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> We made a big offer (ie offered 65 quid sports direct vouchers and a mars caramel + options)


Don't forget the gameboy with pokemon.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Don't forget the gameboy with pokemon.


U mad? This aint Rigondeaux


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> U mad? This aint Rigondeaux


Barry Awad >>>>>>>> Rigo


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> We made a big offer (ie. offered 65 quid sports direct vouchers and a mars caramel + options)


No way would Mick give up the Mars caramel.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Toprank Undercard has started

http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Watching channel 5 on record, Urghh, look at the size of Baker!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> No way would Mick give up the Mars caramel.


Its the biggest deal hes ever went for, i got a sneaky feeling he would give it up, we will hear back on Wednesday (bars out of date on Friday) talk about Gun to the head, hes playing with fire is Mick. @Mandanda Mick is hungry for the big fights bud


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Its the biggest deal hes ever went for, i got a sneaky feeling he would give it up, we will hear back on Wednesday (bars out of date on Friday) talk about Gun to the head, hes playing with fire is Mick. @Mandanda Mick is hungry for the big fights bud


No way Eddie takes that, everyone knows Mick has a share bag of peanut M&Ms and a slab of Galaxy with him at all times, if he thinks Eddie thinks the Mars is his best offer he'll be shocked to know hes fooling no-one


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Its the biggest deal hes ever went for, i got a sneaky feeling he would give it up, we will hear back on Wednesday (bars out of date on Friday) talk about Gun to the head, hes playing with fire is Mick. @Mandanda Mick is hungry for the big fights bud


He sure is mate, He sure is. Mick's got hungry young fighters who won't accept African's off the old kent road and Aborigine hairdressers all their careers.

Kid is ready to tap Quigg to sleep :deal.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Honestly Mick has to offer Eddie the Haribo Tangtastics with a diet coke dunno why just get the impression Eddie's gone off the real stuff and packets of salt and vinegar disco's. 

Mick's got to ask for Twiglets if Eddie wants any clauses :deal. I know Mick is happy to get his fingers dirty.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Honestly Mick has to offer Eddie the Haribo Tangtastics with a diet coke dunno why just get the impression Eddie's gone off the real stuff and packets of salt and vinegar disco's.
> 
> *Mick's got to ask for Twiglets if Eddie wants any clauses :deal. I know Mick is happy to get his fingers dirty.*


*
*
:rofl


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> I understand your comparison but it can't be used for the point I was making. I guess it's an issue I have with boxing in general, not enough "risky" fights early on or on undercards, far too many knock over jobs and Hearn shows are constanltly like that. There are some excellent fighters in the UK, no doubt, but I'd love to see them in better match-ups, not just knock over jobs and then suddenly in World Title bouts and hyped like they are something amazing. The old FFN's were bad, I agree with you. I just wish a promoter had the balls to test his stable. Hearn is all about money though and not about a fighter having a great record, he admits this himself. If he can usher a boxer to the top and get a massive payday without really being challenged then he's happier with this than anything else. I understand the plus points of that (sets the guy up for life) - but it doesn't really make for exciting bouts.


How do you think all these 50/50 fights deep on undercards are going to get made? The budget just isnt there from Sky and Sponsership. You do realise the profit Hearn made on tonights card will be minimual, he might have even made a loss. He is building the sport to a point where he can do more than 20 shows a year, at a higher quality and always make a handsome profit because Sky and Sponsers are paying him more money.

People seem to forget Warren has bankrupted 20 companies in the past 4 decades, putting on shows that are if anything worse than what Hearn is doing.

Tonights show was quality. I was entertained for 4 hours. The same will happen on Wednesday night. We are a long way away from Chris Edwards v Usman Ahmed.

P


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Be interesting to see what Selby does next. As long as he isnt the main event, I wouldnt mind seeing him take 2/3 more fights at european fringe world class level before taking on top 10 guys like Velez & Sosona in a final eliminator.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Lee Selby is fucking overated. Simple as that. 100% is getting exposed the very first day he steps to world level. Even by that queer Orlando Cruz.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Oli said:


> Lee Selby is fucking overated. Simple as that. 100% is getting exposed the very first day he steps to world level. Even by that queer Orlando Cruz.


Yeh. Its a shame fighters don't improve over time.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> How do you think all these 50/50 fights deep on undercards are going to get made? The budget just isnt there from Sky and Sponsership. You do realise the profit Hearn made on tonights card will be minimual, he might have even made a loss. He is building the sport to a point where he can do more than 20 shows a year, at a higher quality and always make a handsome profit because Sky and Sponsers are paying him more money.
> 
> People seem to forget Warren has bankrupted 20 companies in the past 4 decades, putting on shows that are if anything worse than what Hearn is doing.
> 
> ...


Fair point Rob, however, it was only tonight you suggested hiring out the Millennium Stadium with a card comprising of Clev-Bellew & Selby with the view of shifting just 25k tickets :rofl

If Eddie did that then Barry would ground him for eternity.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation on..


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Elcheverria's head :rofl


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh. Its a shame fighters don't improve over time.


Yeh. He should stop acting world class then and fucking get on with it Rob. Because he's looking worse by the fight not better and this is at a low level yet he's calling Donaire, Mares and Gonzales out :verysad.

He's not world class it's as simple as that.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

tawetrent said:


> Fair point Rob, however, it was only tonight you suggested hiring out the Millennium Stadium with a card comprising of Clev-Bellew & Selby with the view of shifting just 25k tickets :rofl
> 
> If Eddie did that then Barry would ground him for eternity.


Yeh no clue why you find that such a laughable idea. The millienium stadium hires itself out for smaller scale events all the time where the promoters only pays for part of the stadium to be rented. Fwank did it for the Calzaghe v Manfredo fight.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yeh no clue why you find that such a laughable idea. The millienium stadium hires itself out for smaller scale events all the time where the promoters only pays for part of the stadium to be rented. Fwank did it for the Calzaghe v Manfredo fight.


That did close to 40k and Warren was capitalising on the Calzaghe bandwagon which would go on to fuel the Kessler & Vegas escapade. When you make smart arsed comments about budgets don't be surprised to be pulled up when you make pie in the sky suggestions such as Clev - Bellew at the Mill stad. If that was ever made Eddie would have to bill it as "a one way ticket to bankruptcy"

As an aside You're Liverpool card suggestion in the other thread would also make a horrendous loss too.

For the Mill Stad to even be considered a feasible option you'd have to look at doing 35k at least, even then you'd be making a considerable loss, especially if PPV money isn't part of the equation.

To think two mediocre fightes who have both been exposed could sell anywhere near to 25k is lunacy in itself.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Any idea what time the main event will start?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack said:


> Any idea what time the main event will start?


4.30


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheers. Hopefully Marquez/Alvarado delivers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

it will be badazz.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Alvarado's balls weren't so big, he'd be a bantamweight. Very good fight. Alvarado showed a tonne of heart but Marquez was impressive.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Oli said:


> Lee Selby is fucking overated. Simple as that. 100% is getting exposed the very first day he steps to world level. Even by that queer Orlando Cruz.


Just watched this morning. He's a good little boxer,but you could be right.Just think you're putting it a bit strong. It may be that he's found his level,which is still very high.I could see him defending his Euro with a lot of success,and beating tough Mexicans and Latins of that lads ability,but not getting to the very top. But that could go for a few more,including Frampton and Quigg. Ive not read thae other comments,just the last few. Has anybody else commented on that touching gloves habit? There'll be a few who will clock him when he does that,and they might not but any better than this Mexican.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Could I also add that a while ago I heard young Smith say he wanted a return with Selby. And while I don't think he would beat him,I think he might well do a hell of a lot better than last time.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Jack said:


> If Alvarado's balls weren't so big, he'd be a bantamweight. Very good fight. Alvarado showed a tonne of heart but Marquez was impressive.


Should show the heart to diet and train hard. Then his career might go somewhere again.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Anybody watch the HBO broardcast? What the hell happend to them? They literally suck all of the fan and drama out of boxing.

I asked my wife, who basically listens to the fights while he potters around the house and reads while I watch them, if there is a difference between HBO, Sky & Showtime. She said HBO comes across as amateurish and don't make the fights exciting. Even Sky is better.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Havnt watched much of last night yet,but I read through the RBR before getting out of bed.

Can we stop comparing matchroom to FNFs and warrens domestic output,it's an unfair comparison.

The whole point of matchrooms 20 date deal was that they did deeper stronger bills.i remember watching brook-jones,Rees-Matthews and hope-proksa and thinking that sky were amping up the level of competition in this country,delivering arena shows with meaningful bouts.
But sadly they have slipped back into the 'tune up','carefully matched rankings gains' and the ''keep busy' fight.something that wasn't intended when they got their contract.

If his fighters are vulnerable or unwilling,then match them off tv on an available stream or the red button.paul smith and Nathan clevelrys bouts last night were a joke,matchrooms budget is inflated due to PPV and less dates.lee Selbys opponent would have been cheap to bring over last night,so I'm afraid I expect better when they have their backing and platform.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Havnt watched much of last night yet,but I read through the RBR before getting out of bed.
> 
> Can we stop comparing matchroom to FNFs and warrens domestic output,it's an unfair comparison.
> 
> ...


It is perfectly logical to compare Skys current boxing shows to those from 4 years ago. And why is it an unfair comparison? The budget per show is not dramatically higher for Hearn than it was back in the FFN days, and Warren gets paid way more from BoxNation than Sky gets.

The bills are deeper and have been getting consistantly stronger since the exclusive contract was put into place. How anyone cannot see this is beyond beleif. Tonights shows was in an arena, it was virtually sold out and the fights were meaningful. Even the tune ups served a purpose.

People are to unrealistic. Even in America with Showtime paying $1million+ a show they don't put on cards with 2 or 3 50 50s.

To suggest Matchroom have gone backwards.....just mental. But you will inpress your friends on here so well bloody done!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> How do you think all these 50/50 fights deep on undercards are going to get made? The budget just isnt there from Sky and Sponsership. You do realise the profit Hearn made on tonights card will be minimual, he might have even made a loss. He is building the sport to a point where he can do more than 20 shows a year, at a higher quality and always make a handsome profit because Sky and Sponsers are paying him more money.
> 
> People seem to forget Warren has bankrupted 20 companies in the past 4 decades, putting on shows that are if anything worse than what Hearn is doing.
> 
> ...


Come on Rob, you can't condone the likes of the Georgian that fought Mitchell, or the point of the Paul Smith fight tonight. Better fights could be put on that wouldn't burst the budgets - im not asking for world title fights here just decent opposition, not cans. What about the Froch card - Hearn had the budget for TWO additional World Title fights - we've got one (McDonnell) which many will say isn't even a real World title. Who is Joshua facing 2 weeks out? Even with ALL the money that card will make Hearn won't put on a massive show(it looks like an excellent show compared to his others granted)because he is an accountant. He won't bankrupt any companies like Warren I'll give you that, but he also wont spend a penny to give the fans some fun, he will be a very rich man, and we will have a good few years of poor cards, knock over jobs and the occasional 50/50. If you are happy with that so be it. I wasn't entertained for 4 hours and the show wasn't quality.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> It is perfectly logical to compare Skys current boxing shows to those from 4 years ago. And why is it an unfair comparison? The budget per show is not dramatically higher for Hearn than it was back in the FFN days, and Warren gets paid way more from BoxNation than Sky gets.
> 
> The bills are deeper and have been getting consistantly stronger since the exclusive contract was put into place. How anyone cannot see this is beyond beleif. Tonights shows was in an arena, it was virtually sold out and the fights were meaningful. Even the tune ups served a purpose.
> 
> ...


Well Rob, just like Premiership football, people will buy into a well marketed product even if its completely non-competitive for the majority of the teams In it. Same is true for boxing, many people will go despite the majority of fights being non-competitive. I complain about the showtime cards too, I complain about all cards. I hate this acceptance of crap cards, knock over fights and fighters avoiding each other. If you read me earlier I said this but you chose to single out Matchroom, not me. All comes down to money and it makes me sick.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> It is perfectly logical to compare Skys current boxing shows to those from 4 years ago. And why is it an unfair comparison? The budget per show is not dramatically higher for Hearn than it was back in the FFN days, and Warren gets paid way more from BoxNation than Sky gets.
> 
> The bills are deeper and have been getting consistantly stronger since the exclusive contract was put into place. How anyone cannot see this is beyond beleif. Tonights shows was in an arena, it was virtually sold out and the fights were meaningful. Even the tune ups served a purpose.
> 
> ...


I'm not digging you out.

Some of his headliners and bouts have been superb.i just question how the original spec of '3 competitive bouts' has lost it's way.

I say just put on 3 fights of a high standard,stick the rest on the red button or stream.dont have too big a stable,because then you have to keep them all happy with televised appearances even when they aren't in good fights.

I love boxing,and I would watch the whole card if sky showed it,I'm just speaking about the tune ups and keep busy fights in particular.

Rob,I like Eddie Hearn he seems an alright bloke,and matchroom have produced several domestic classics in the last 2 years.i just don't want to see meaningless bouts on here.
We have boxnation for that,hardcore boxing where the likes of us will sit and watch terry flannigan v some bleached overweight Bulgarian,but we don't want to see that on sky.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Come on Rob, you can't condone the likes of the Georgian that fought Mitchell, or the point of the Paul Smith fight tonight. Better fights could be put on that wouldn't burst the budgets - im not asking for world title fights here just decent opposition, not cans. What about the Froch card - Hearn had the budget for TWO additional World Title fights - we've got one (McDonnell) which many will say isn't even a real World title. Who is Joshua facing 2 weeks out? Even with ALL the money that card will make Hearn won't put on a massive show because he is an accountant. He won't bankrupt any companies like Warren I'll give you that, but he also wont spend a penny to give the fans some fun, he will be a very rich man, and we will have a good few years of poor cards, knock over jobs and the occasional 50/50. If you are happy with that so be it. I wasn't entertained for 4 hours and the show wasn't quality.


I can't wait for the PPV show. Looking forward to all 4 fights that have been announced so far and hope Joshua has a good opponent.

Not sure why you chose to focus on the worst fight of the card. The other 4 fights were good stuff. Loved seeing Callum Smith do his things and Webb was a solid opponent, Rees v Buckland was quality, I was intruiged by the Cleverly fight, Selby fight was boring but still meaningful and tod us a lot about Selby.

Maybe you are just a glass half empty kind of guy. I am more posative. There were 4 fights tonight that would have been main events 4 years ago. Why are people not happy about this!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Well Rob, just like Premiership football, people will buy into a well marketed product even if its completely non-competitive for the majority of the teams In it. Same is true for boxing, many people will go despite the majority of fights being non-competitive. I complain about the showtime cards too, I complain about all cards. I hate this acceptance of crap cards, knock over fights and fighters avoiding each other. If you read me earlier I said this but you chose to single out Matchroom, not me. All comes down to money and it makes me sick.


So why do you even bother with the sport if it never had and never will fulfil your desires?


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> I can't wait for the PPV show. Looking forward to all 4 fights that have been announced so far and hope Joshua has a good opponent.
> 
> Not sure why you chose to focus on the worst fight of the card. The other 4 fights were good stuff. Loved seeing Callum Smith do his things and Webb was a solid opponent, Rees v Buckland was quality, I was intruiged by the Cleverly fight, Selby fight was boring but still meaningful and tod us a lot about Selby.
> 
> Maybe you are just a glass half empty kind of guy. I am more posative. There were 4 fights tonight that would have been main events 4 years ago. Why are people not happy about this!


Maybe I just expect more. I don't have any interest in what Hearn is promoting after Froch v Groves. Bellew NEVER excites me, totally full of shit and him v Cleverly is a heap of crap in my view. I can't think of anything else he's doing that will get me going. He'll try and tell me Simmons v Camacho is a fight of the century. I'd actually prefer the televised cards to remain about what it is (maybe even less) if it resulted in quality bouts on tv. As one to watch says, stick things like the Paul Smith fight on the red button, that was totally pointless........You might be right, I used to be a bundle of positivity, but the money grabbing nature and admittance of certain parties (Hearn included) that it's all they want from it, hacks me off. Nobody seems to want to be the best, just lining their pockets.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> So why do you even bother with the sport if it never had and never will fulfil your desires?


Because I live in hope (with all sport), that the money fascination will finally collapse and people will compete to be the best, not to have the biggest sponsorship deal or cars in the driveway.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

One to watch said:


> I'm not digging you out.
> 
> Some of his headliners and bouts have been superb.i just question how the original spec of '3 competitive bouts' has lost it's way.
> 
> ...


Its a gradual process. Hearn cannot just click his fingers and all of a sudden Sky are paying him big money, sponsers are calling him every week wishing to pay for advertising space, and every show is selling out. Lets not ignore the fact the prevous No.1 promoter in the country bankrupted 20 companies in 3 decades putting on bills that were simular, if not a lower standard to what Hearn is doing right now. It takes time, but things are gradually improving.

Can you name me a Hearn fighter thats won this year and not taken a forward step im their next fight? Selby, Callum Smith, Paul Smith & Cleverly will all take steps forwards next time out I guatentee it.

I get that people want 50/50 fights. Hearn will want them to. He makes more money from Froch v Keasler than he does from Froch v Mack. But like I said even in the US with massive budgets 50/50s dont happen all the time.

The fights need to be meaningful and progressive. The 50/50s will come from that.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> Maybe I just expect more. I don't have any interest in what Hearn is promoting after Froch v Groves. Bellew NEVER excites me, totally full of shit and him v Cleverly is a heap of crap in my view. I can't think of anything else he's doing that will get me going. He'll try and tell me Simmons v Camacho is a fight of the century. I'd actually prefer the televised cards to remain about what it is (maybe even less) if it resulted in quality bouts on tv. As one to watch says, stick things like the Paul Smith fight on the red button, that was totally pointless........You might be right, I used to be a bundle of positivity, but the money grabbing nature and admittance of certain parties (Hearn included) that it's all they want from it, hacks me off. Nobody seems to want to be the best, just lining their pockets.


You should try badminton. Boxing obviously doesn't bring you much happiness. Money is in sport to stay, never gonn change.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> You should try badminton. Boxing obviously doesn't bring you much happiness. Money is in sport to stay, never gonn change.


 I wonder if Badminton forums have twats like you.....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> You should try badminton. Boxing obviously doesn't bring you much happiness. Money is in sport to stay, never gonn change.


And you just said you were positive.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Juan Manuel Marquez is still remarkable.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I wonder if Badminton forums have twats like you.....


Somewhere on the internet, there is someone planning out fantasy badminton events and rubbing the top British badminton promoter's ballsack.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Juan Manuel Marquez is still remarkable.


Remarkably suspect more like, did you see that acne on his chest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Wickio said:


> Somewhere on the internet, there is someone planning out fantasy badminton events and rubbing the top British badminton promoter's ballsack.


:deal:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Remarkably suspect more like, did you see that acne on his chest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PEDs don't give you that sort of ability.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Somewhere on the internet, there is someone planning out fantasy badminton events and rubbing the top British badminton promoter's ballsack.


Plenty of cocks and wrist action in badminton too.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

All I saw of the boxing last night was the first round of the Rees fight. Had to fuck off to my mate's to dog-sit. Gunna catch up on it all later, hope it was good.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> All I saw of the boxing last night was the first round of the Rees fight. Had to fuck off to my mate's to dog-sit. Gunna catch up on it all later, hope it was good.


Fuck the Sky card off and watch Dickinson-Clarkson, FOTY


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Fuck the Sky card off and watch Dickinson-Clarkson, FOTY


You know anywhere I can watch it Jamie?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> You know anywhere I can watch it Jamie?


Do channel 5 have an on demand service? in fact i know they do : http://www.channel5.com/shows/live-boxing-the-maxinutrition-knockout-semi-finals

You will not be disappointed, try and avoid seeing the result


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Do channel 5 have an on demand service? in fact i know they do : http://www.channel5.com/shows/live-boxing-the-maxinutrition-knockout-semi-finals
> 
> You will not be disappointed, try and avoid seeing the result


Nice one comrade :deal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Nice one comrade :deal


The only times i can remember reacting like that watching a fight in recent memory was Froch-Groves and Bradley-Provodnikov, it had me and even my missus jumping off our sofa screaming at the TV ha


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> The only times i can remember reacting like that watching a fight in recent memory was Froch-Groves and Bradley-Provodnikov, it had me and even my missus jumping off our sofa screaming at the TV ha


:lol: bloody hell, considering your love for the cobra, this means this fight must be something else


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Teeto said:


> :lol: bloody hell, considering your love for the cobra, this means this fight must be something else


I had 20 quid riding on it as well tbf :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Love Rahim's interviews.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Teeto said:


> All I saw of the boxing last night was the first round of the Rees fight. Had to fuck off to my mate's to dog-sit. Gunna catch up on it all later, hope it was good.


Why didnt you aboid the results?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Why didnt you aboid the results?


Sorry I don't get what you mean mate


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Teeto said:


> Sorry I don't get what you mean mate


Avoid*

I never underatand people that don't try and avoid the results. For me it just kills all the excitment if I know whats happened.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Avoid*
> 
> I never underatand people that don't try and avoid the results. For me it just kills all the excitment if I know whats happened.


I did avoid the results!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Teeto said:


> All I saw of the boxing last night was the first round of the Rees fight. Had to fuck off to my mate's to dog-sit. Gunna catch up on it all later, hope it was good.





Teeto said:


> I did avoid the results!


Didnt you come on this forum before?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Didnt you come on this forum before?


Doesn't mean he saw the results, nobody mentioned them to him in posts I can see


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Didnt you come on this forum before?


Rob mate, I posted but didn't know the results


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

The lights are on, but youre not home


----------

